# Asheville, NC DM seeking 4-6 players



## MajPepper (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm a dungeon master seeking a group of players in the Asheville area (Or within about 45 minutes driving distance). Anyone interested at all please PM me and we'll try to work things out for a possible meeting. Thanks.


----------

